# Why Do Feelers Fake Thinker Logic?



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

You seem to think that all functions work separately? If you are a feeler and you use logic you ignore your superior feeling -functions and only use your not-as-good thinking functions for the time being and so on. I think it's a bit more complicated. All these functions are at work at the same time, but some are stronger than others.

How I feel it works is that "the feeling" is the context of my life: the area where I make my logical desicions. For example I often try not to tell my views of religion bluntly when I'm talking with new people 'cause in many cases it might turn out to be a sore subject and people's feelings might get hurt. This doesn't mean I don't have logical arguments about the subject: I just value this "feeling-based logic" more. I think it's smarter and more logical to be nice person than fact -based and so blunt that it might come off as offensive. However if the other party doesn't follow the same rules as I do and they tell hard facts without taking feelings into consideration I see that person as rude and illogical and it frustrates me. It might end up into the feeling based, ranty response you explained.

Think about a situation where you talk about your feeling towards someone with a person who is right when it comes to the subject at hand but at the same time they blatantly ignore hard facts. You would probably start the conversation with feeling based arguments but end up in a heated logical rant 

(god my english, I hope this makes sense)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know I have been told I have pretty good Te, called ISTJ even, so some times I question EXFP as a type.

It's most likely possible I border on ESFP ...a lot of men are ESFP and pretend to be rational. Us Sensors can amaze and dazzle you with our memory or common sense, and I am Southern, we are dying to be "earthy" I honestly think my deeply religious nurse cousin is ISFP like me and that's why we relate on No Nonsense, Negative Nancy Humor, and Fishing in the Dark.

Watch sensors. We want to be logical.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

In fact I will tell you in my experience the earthiest people are ISxx...from my ISTJ gfather to my ISFJ uncle (father of ISFP cousin who I have always weirdly related to despite different life choices) and my ISFJ sister of all my sisters. ISxx PEOPLE have solidity about them. That's not logic. It's contemplated experience.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> Mine are just a hodge-podge of raw, whole feelings. I don't associate pictures with them. In fact, they are typically just "there", without imagery or other sensory memory of any sort. I don't really know how to explain it, but I think in feeling blobs. Here's where it gets fun. There are _no_ emotions associated with these feelings or thoughts. They are whole, complete thoughts or awarenesses or constructs, but no emotions and no words.


I am the same way with a feeling. I should rather say that my "thoughts" are in images. But I know exactly what you mean with the feeling blobs. It's like a phantom. Something that isn't even coming from me, but a piece of the universe that has taken up residence inside me, and when it plugs in, I know it thoroughly and intimately. But it can still fully exist separate and apart from me. I see it like this:









Also as with verbal communication, I must say Ne plays a horrible supporting role also. When you're trying to have a conversation with someone, Ne is like the sugar-crazed toddler running around in pure madness, knocking things over, coloring on the walls, pulling things out of drawers, yanking the dog's ear, stripping down naked and thinking it's hilarious, tearing pages out of books, ect. I, as the exasperated parent, ignore it because I'm used to it. But the other person is clearly ready to claw their own face off.









I can only make a succinct point if it's something I've previously put a lot of thought into and already constructed my ideas into a singular, directed communique, like a "prepared speech", if you will. Otherwise, I'm off using metaphors to describe metaphors or making these hippy-ish sounding statements that seem wildly peripheral to the subject at hand and no tools in my box to build the framework to display the entirety of it. It probably looks like pure lunacy... 



And I, too, need headphones in public. I call them my "extrovert repellant" :laughing:


----------

